# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire won't boot



## plapla74 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am assuming at this point that i have either hit up with one heck of a virus or my computer just crashed.

I have an Acer Aspire 5610Z that is running Microsoft Vista Home Premium for an OS. Tonight while surfing, the computer froze using IE. Did a hard reboot and now it won't reboot at all. Goes to the acer main screen and stays there with the task bar at a little over halfway. I tried F2 to get to the setup screen, just freezes on please wait. I tried Alt-F10 to get to the recovery mode, that didn't work either. I tried putting a backup disk i created and it did me no good as the computer is still trying to boot from the hard disk first. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, especially as it looks like my warranty just expired.

Thanks!


----------



## al616 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire won't boot*

I doubt it's a virus. Not sure what you mean by "setup screen" but hopefully you can get to your bios screen ? If so you can try changing the bootup sequence.

If not it may have to be sent in & repaired.


----------



## plapla74 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire won't boot*

I cannot get to the Bios screen so there is no way that i know of for me to change the bootup sequence to go the CD drive first.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer Aspire won't boot*

tap f8 when booting and from the options try
last known good configuration


----------



## plapla74 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire won't boot*

That didn't work either. Still stuck in the same spot.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer Aspire won't boot*

d/load and run the hard drive makers diognostic utility on the hard drive
if you cannot get it to boot from the cd you may be able to slave the drive on another computer to run it
if you know how to reset the cmos on it try a reset


----------



## plapla74 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire won't boot*

friend of mine is helping me out ... we're going to see how your suggestion works. I'll let you know. 

Thanks for all of the responses.


----------



## plapla74 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire won't boot*

Turned out to be a bad hard drive. Pulled out the old hard drive and we could get to the bios screen. Replaced the hard drive and everything is good to go. Now off to find drivers.

Thanks again for all of the suggestions and help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer Aspire won't boot*

glad you have it sorted


----------

